# Adirondack chair build



## bigone5500 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have started building an adirondack chair. I have always wanted to try to build one ... and, well, it is time...

I downloaded a pdf of Norm Abram's adirondack chair from popularwoodworking.com. I had to do some figuring when it came to making the templates for the pieces. I used .060 kraft tier sheets I got from work which are proving to be a good material for this. Nice and thick and cuts easily with a utility knife.

So far I have the templates done and have started to work on my lumber. I am using what oak I have and will probably have to purchase a couple pieces for the larger parts. I only have 1x4 in oak. I am using my electric planer to smooth out the rough lumber then will pin the templates to that and trace it out.

After cutting the radius for the arm, I found it easier to use a little math and scribe it with a makeshift protractor.

Here is what I have so far as photos go:


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you using white oak or red oak? Also, please post pictures of completed chair. I am wanting to make one also.
Tom


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Biggun, I am planning on building some this summer, I have all the templates but lost the instruction sheet. Two of the pieces for the back need an angle cut on them, I just have to figure out what the angle is.


----------



## bigone5500 (Feb 9, 2014)

garryswf said:


> Biggun, I am planning on building some this summer, I have all the templates but lost the instruction sheet. Two of the pieces for the back need an angle cut on them, I just have to figure out what the angle is.


Here is the link for the instructions:
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/freemium-downloads-confirmation-adirondack-chair-plans

The two pieces labeled 'lower rear crosspiece, and rear seat slat' are cut at a 6 degree angle to part the two. The 'upper rear crosspiece' has a 30 degree bevel.


----------



## bigone5500 (Feb 9, 2014)

TomC said:


> Are you using white oak or red oak? Also, please post pictures of completed chair. I am wanting to make one also.
> Tom


Tom, I believe this is white oak. However, I think I will end up going to home depot and purchasing some cypress anyway as I do not have any 1 x 6 oak stock. I figure if I am going to spend money on lumber for this, it will be long lasting lumber. I think I can spend about $40 on boards and have a finished product that will last longer than me. 

I have also thought about making one out of cedar but I am unsure of the wood's strength.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Biggun, cedar at HD and Lowes is alright, I just built a porchswing out of it. The strength would be OK, the issue I have with cedar is that it is so soft, just bumping it with something usually leaves a blimish on the wood. Thanks for the link


----------



## bigone5500 (Feb 9, 2014)

Here are the parts I have cut out so far.

LOL! After taking this photo, I picked up one of the arm supports and noticed it had a small crack in it. I ended up breaking it in half...

It's off to Home Depot to get some decent wood.


----------



## bigone5500 (Feb 9, 2014)

I decided to build this thing out of what I have which is soft yellow pine. I did this as I wanted to get a feel for building one without the possibility of trashing some high price lumber. I cut the side pieces, arms, and arm supports today. I will get the seat slats, back slats, and legs done tomorrow and get busy sanding. I will let my wife choose what color she wants to paint this thing as it will be hers. I'm thinking a light color. Dark ones will make for a sizzling surprise in the heat of summer...!!! 

Here are some photos...


----------



## bigone5500 (Feb 9, 2014)

I got more of the parts cut out today. I did not get as much done as I was away longer than I had expected. I got the legs, front piece, and seat slats cut. Photos below.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

bigone5500 said:


> It's off to Home Depot to get some decent wood.


Somehow that statement defies logic... but good luck and keep up the build thread going. As you go you might consider making some templates out of luan or something similar for future builds.


----------



## bigone5500 (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> Somehow that statement defies logic... but good luck and keep up the build thread going. As you go you might consider making some templates out of luan or something similar for future builds.


I went to HD and they do not have 1x6 in yellow pine, only whitewood. I ended up having to get treated boards which is ok but overkill for my project as I will be painting it anyway.

The local lumber yard has that size lumber in yellow pine. I don't know why HD doesn't carry it, they have 1x4 in that but nothing larger.

I was shocked to see how much they want for an 8' 1x6 in oak! $23!!! I may not be building this chair out of anything expensive. My wallet cannot handle that!


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking forward to this build.

I just met one of my neighours that builds these, as well as a lot of other outdoor furniture. He uses mostly red cedar and they look real nice. He told me he can't keep up with the orders.


----------



## bigone5500 (Feb 9, 2014)

Well I finished the chair today. It was an enjoyable experience. I learned a bit from this project. I will enjoy building the next one as well.

The side pieces were fastened together with wood screws and Titebond III glue. I then affixed the front piece with the same. Next was the legs then the arm supports. I didn't predrill the hole deep enough for the left arm support at the outer edge and it split on me. Luckily I had the two I cut previously out of oak. I then used a section of 1x4 scrap and marked a line at 1 1/8" from the edge then clamped this to the side of the leg leaving the mark to the front edge of the leg. This way, as per the instructions, I was able to flush the arm to the side of the spacer and to the end aligning it perfectly. Before attaching the arms, I rounded both the top and bottom edges with a 1/4" roundover bit. The instructions say just the top but I thought it looked better with both edges done. After the arms were attached and before gluing them, I clamped the back piece to the rear of the arms then marked and drilled the 1/4" holes for the carriage bolts. After drilling those holes I removed the arms and applied glue to them and re-attached them and continued with the back piece with clue and bolts. I tightened all bolts so the heads just seated barely below the surface of the wood. Next was the back slats. I started with the center one, then the outer, and finally the intermediate slats making sure the gaps were even. No glue was used on these. The back slats were also, as per instructions, rounded off on the top with a 1/4" roundover bit. Lastly, the seat slats were attached. I opted to use a 1/4" roundover bit on the front seat slat to make it easier on those who sit in it with shorts on. The instructions say to leave a 1/4" gap between the slats but for some reason this did not turn out right for me. I ended up with roughly a 3/8" gap. One screw centered on each end of the seat slats was used, no glue.

After I was done, I sat in the chair and was immediately satisfied with the size of it. I am 6' tall and the back is just tall enough that I can rest my head on the center slat. This is a very sturdy chair and I'm sure it will be well used.


----------



## bigone5500 (Feb 9, 2014)

More photos...


----------



## bigone5500 (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't know why they uploaded the way they did, but those photos were not taken sideways...


----------



## bigone5500 (Feb 9, 2014)

Carvel Loafer said:


> Looking forward to this build.
> 
> I just met one of my neighours that builds these, as well as a lot of other outdoor furniture. He uses mostly red cedar and they look real nice. He told me he can't keep up with the orders.


Hey can you find out how the cedar holds up? I think if I do decide that I want to build one out of expensive lumber that is what I would like to go with. I cannot find any cypress around here. I figured that living in Louisiana there would be an abundant source for this stuff...


----------



## ken45 (Dec 12, 2013)

> Hey can you find out how the cedar holds up?


I built a chaise lounge about 20 years ago out of cedar. 
Varnished it for the first few years and then let it weather. It's been outside all the time. It held up fine until a couple of the cross boards split a few years ago. I did overengineer the basic frame, it was out of 4x4 lumber so maybe that's why it held up so long

I also built a small side table for it. That has held up too.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

ken45 said:


> I built a chaise lounge about 20 years ago out of cedar. Varnished it for the first few years and then let it weather. It's been outside all the time. It held up fine until a couple of the cross boards split a few years ago. I did overengineer the basic frame, it was out of 4x4 lumber so maybe that's why it held up so long I also built a small side table for it. That has held up too.


Did you need a forklift to move it?
Tom


----------



## bigone5500 (Feb 9, 2014)

I finished plugging the screw holes today. First time working with wood plugs so it doesn't look all pro and stuff...

All it needs now is a coat of primer and a good weather resistant finish!


----------



## nearboston (Aug 24, 2015)

*First simple question*

Hi,

I am new to the forum, so I apologize if this is a repeat post.

I am just re-starting my woodworking hobby after a couple od decades off and want to build a couple of adirondacks for the back yard. I have looked over a few different plans, and am almost ready to pull the trigger but I have a silly first question.

I want to price this out but would like to know basic BF numbers - ie How many 1x x6 x 8, how many 2 x 4 x 8, etc..


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

nearboston said:


> I want to price this out but would like to know basic BF numbers - ie How many 1x x6 x 8, how many 2 x 4 x 8, etc..


Read the thread - there is a link to one set of plans, and there are plenty others out there, most of which will give you the materials required.


----------



## bigone5500 (Feb 9, 2014)

nearboston said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum, so I apologize if this is a repeat post.
> 
> ...


I believe this list will work:

two 2x6x8
four 2x4x8

You will also need some stainless carriage bolts with nuts and washers along with decking grade screws. I highly recommend Titebond III glue at all joints.

Funny thing is...it's almost primed!!!!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## nearboston (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks so much. That's exactly what I was looking for - something to keep in the back of my head while perusing different lumber yards.


----------



## k9scooter (Mar 5, 2014)

Here's some that I made out of Cedar...
I have made about 20 of these...


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

I can't decide which I like better, the chairs or the shop.


----------



## k9scooter (Mar 5, 2014)

I miss that shop... I am working out of a garage again....
But I don't miss MN winters or the crazy politics there..


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

Scooter what kind of finish are you using on the cedar?


----------



## k9scooter (Mar 5, 2014)

Just a exterior grade Polyurethene from the HD.


----------



## k9scooter (Mar 5, 2014)

I could take some detailed photos if anyone wants pictures.
I had patterns, but when I sold my last house, I didnt keep them as I have 4 pair of the chairs and could easily duplicate them if I had to.


----------



## bigone5500 (Feb 9, 2014)

k9scooter said:


> Here's some that I made out of Cedar...
> I have made about 20 of these...


Sweet!!!


----------



## k9scooter (Mar 5, 2014)

The first ones were made out of pine and lasted about 6 years, with primer under the paint.
The weather does beat up poly finishes on the Cedar.


----------



## jwk070742 (Aug 28, 2013)

Found this web site to print graph paper

http://www.math.kent.edu/~white/graphpaper/


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Over the years I've made probably close to 100 of Norm's adirondack chairs. I use cypress or white oak. I like the white oak ones better. Make yourself a set of templates because you will be making more than one set of chairs. They are very comfortable and a fun build.

Red


----------

